# Tropiclean Water Additive Review



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanted to write a brief review of the Tropiclean brand water additive. There are quite a few water additives out there on the market -- but we decided to go with Tropiclean for one very easy reason, it's all natural. Many of the other brands out there have more chemicals than I am comfortable with, including dyes, which are a big no no as far as I am concerned (my dog doesn't give a rat's behind if its water is a luscious shade of blue, thanks). 

We've used the product for about 6 months now. 

It's ingredients are:

Purified water, aloe vera leaf juice, citric acid cetylpyridinium chloride, chlorophyllin, glycerin, sodium benzoate, green tea leaf extract.

To use the product, you mix 1 capful with 2 cups (16 oz) of water. Then you let your dogs drink it as they would their normal water. I refresh their water bowl every day as everyone should so its important to not make too much of the mixture or you end up wasting. 2 cups of water is just about right for my 4 dogs. There is always water left at the end of the day, but we do not live anywhere particularly hot and my dogs are fed a primarily pre-made raw diet which contains more moisture -- you will have to adjust if your pup is kibble fed as they need more water to process their food 

A $6 bottle lasts our 4 dogs about 3 months, so it really isn't expensive at all.

Overall, I firmly feel like the product helps control "doggy breath". Let's face it, a healthy dog mouth doesn't stink, but really, its not kissably fresh, either, if we are being realistic. I feel like it also aids in maintaining healthy gums.

*I do brush my dog's teeth*, I'm not trying to skip that step through the product, but every time my dogs take a sip of water, they get a little "boost". I've drank a glass of water with the product in it -- it is almost entirely indecipherable to the human taste buds, which are stronger than a dog's, so my guys don't notice it at all. 

Our 2 sensitive tummy dogs handle it no problem, really the only effect it seems to have is it makes oral care maintenance just a little easier -- brushing is more effective, and their mouths are less stinky . 

I have had a battle keeping my Oakley's teeth tarter free, she has a tiny mouth, lots of teeth, and somehow really has buildup if I am not on top of her oral care, but since starting to use this product, I have noticed that with daily brushing, oral care chews, and Tropiclean gel, she has had NO NEW TARTER buildup. I was doing everything I just listed with her, but not the water additive, and the tarter was still there....so that to me says it makes a difference. Her teeth have stayed white since she recieved a professional cleaning and 3 teeth pulled in June, which is HUGE!

My boys, who have grown up on this additive, have sparkling white teeth with very little maintenance, and it has really helped Laurel's stinky breath and I have noticed improved gum health in her, progressively over the past 6 months. 

I can't say the product is life changing -- it just isn't strong enough for that, but it certainly has made maintenance easier, but I *definitely* recommend it, and has cut down on any real "dog" breath, which I'd say MOST of us wouldn't miss if it were gone 

Whether you give this stuff a try or not, remember -- dogs that don't receive appropriate oral care often have gum disease that can dramatically affect their quality of life by the age of 3...yikes. Raw meaty bones should be your first line of defense but if you have a strong chewer, be selective and research bones that are safe, edible and "softer". Brushing comes next -- with a good enzymatic toothpaste! If you aren't a full on raw feeder, you should be brushing your dog's teeth... I follow up with an oral care gel before bed, and this water additive, and my dogs have never had healthier teeth and gums  The vet says they have the best teeth they've ever seen in small dogs. All of that takes less than 3 minutes per dog and is so worth it


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice review, Kristi.  As for the gel, (The Tropiclean gel, I assume?) did any of of your dogs have tartar buildup that it actually removed? 

Also, how long did it take before you noticed a difference with the water additive. I have both, but have been admittedly lazy using them, although I do brush their teeth regularly. I used the water additive for a few days and didn't notice much difference, did you notice a difference quickly?

It's crazy how fast tartar builds up on their teeth if you don't keep up with them. Both Pip and Roo had dentals as their teeth were pretty bad when I got them (they had the dentals last November for Pip and January for Roo and their teeth came out perfect) but tartar started to build up a little bit already so I'm starting a new regime this week and including the gel daily.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It took about 2 months before Laurel slapped a big kiss on me and I was like, wow, that wasn't so bad...she gets the least dental care because she bites me when I try to brush her teeth (ha ha ha), I find the additive only helps when it's used consistently -- I stopped using it for a month when we first got Bryco, and soon after noticed less sweet breath. 

The gel has helped immensely with removing any tarter from Oakley's teeth and the bit that was on Laurel's, as well. The boys have never had any, but Oakley had it by 6 months...I had initially scheduled a dental cleaning for her at 9 months but it got the tarter softened enough I could brush it off after about a month...the pro cleaning at 13 months for her was because she was going under anyway to remove teeth.

The water additive doesn't do a ton used on its own, other than combat stinky breath, but if you use it with the gel or the brushing, it just seems to make whatever else you do just a little more effective. The biggest difference I noticed was improved gum health -- pink and wet gums all the time, no redness, esp in Laurel, which can indicate the beginnings of gum disease. Mine hate the taste of the gel but tough luck cookies! :-D


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I used both after kristi recommended when daisy was teething and on her retained teeth as even tho she's raw fed the teeth were causing issues it helped with rat breath she got teething!! I don't use it now as all er teeth are out her diet keeps them clean but they r both good products


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh man, naughty Laurel! haha. 

ok so it takes a bit to notice a difference then with the additive. I noticed the gel works pretty quickly, to the point I could brush the tartar off. (They don't have a lot at all) I just need to keep using it daily, I get a bit lazy with it. Pip and Roo hate the taste of it too. They run and hide when the green bottle comes out. lol. Then when I call Pip over he walks over all sheepish and slow. hehe.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for this information. I use the Petzlife but it would be nice to try the Tropiclean, I've heard lots of good things about it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> Oh man, naughty Laurel! haha.
> 
> ok so it takes a bit to notice a difference then with the additive. I noticed the gel works pretty quickly, to the point I could brush the tartar off. (They don't have a lot at all) I just need to keep using it daily, I get a bit lazy with it. Pip and Roo hate the taste of it too. They run and hide when the green bottle comes out. lol. Then when I call Pip over he walks over all sheepish and slow. hehe.


Mine haaaate the gel, too--I keep it next to our bed so before bed snuggle includes that, lol. They think I'm crazy but I want them to be healthy!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh thank you for that, I was looking at them in the shop the other day, wondering if they are any good  and now I know


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I found some other reviews on this product that were interesting, here is one in case anyone wanted to give to cats? I just thought maybe cat people would need to research a little more. I have searched to see if there is anything bad for dogs on it and the Benzoate mixed with Vitamin C causes something called Benzene and this would be dangerous for all but they say that so little is used that it isnt unsafe?

I purchased this product for my cat and have used it about half a dozen times over the past 2 weeks or so. She has pretty bad teeth and breath. Today, while I was getting her hand scraped for plaque, I was advised by my holistic vet to be wary about using this gel unless I can confirm what the "natural cleanser" is. If you look at their water additive product, it lists sodium benzoate as an ingredient. A cat's liver cannot metabolize sodium benzoate. Therefore, it should not be used on cats. The concern is that sodium benzoate may also be used, but unspecified, in the gel product as part of the "natural cleanser" ingredients.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, it is not for cats, but not a problem at all for dogs. Its good to keep in mind though that this product isn't a good idea if your doggy and kitty share water bowls.


----------

